# green and gold leaf plug's



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

long time no post so i think i will show my latest creation.

both are done in a green and gold leaf finish. had to take a picture in the shade due to the glare from the leaf it's very shiny.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Those look great, good job. And welcome back.


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

they look very nice great job


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

nice work!!!!!!! how would i get started making plugs my self. love to learn how to do myself, it makes it alot more fun catch fish on something you made your self..... again nice work.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

I like those colors..They would work great around my way in early fall.. Nice work..


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

Cool stuff.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

thats very nice, when are you gonna try em out and see what they can do?


----------

